# This girls P226 came in!



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey guys! Here it is...










I put 300 rounds through it today, I have nice weather. I used TE 25 B synthetic grease for lubtication.
After all rounds were shot, the gun was still nice and lubricated.

For my defence ammo I chose Remington 124 grain +P Golden Saber ammo. I don't know too much about it other than what I read. I know it exceeds FBI standards. I put an old pair of jeans, doubled them, and put them on a five gallon bucket full of water. The round went through the jeans, and through the bucket! I feel safe with them. *My Glock loving girl friend of mine is jealous of this girl! She likes the gun. More importantly..I love it.* I got a good deal on a tactical light, and bought a Galco IWB leather holster for it.

Yes, as you can see I do have 24 tee shirts. I love Kieffer! Sexy guy. Now this chick is packing like him.
I was looking at Hogue grips, but didn't know if they were worth it.

*My first gun! I love it, and I'm proud it was a Sig. It is a shooting dream. With all the robberies in the area, this single chick can sleep well at night now. Finally.*


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

My first was a P226 as well, over 20 years ago. I still have it :mrgreen: I was a 24 fan before they jumped the shark but that's a discussion for another thread.

No need to go "testing" things unless you just want to. Any of the currently produced JHP ammo will be sufficient for SD/HD purposes. It looks like one of the newer "E2" variants with a thinner grip, especially just below the hammer to accomodate those with smaller hands better. I'm glad to hear how happy you are with your new acquisition.......and that your girl friend is now green with envy, hehehe :smt023

As for the Hogues, most gun shops have or can get a counter disply where you can "feel them out" on different makes and models as they would be if they were actually on those model guns. It's a great and informative disply for customers to get more information before making a purchase. They do make the overall feel of the grip a bit thicker so it's something for you to keep in mind, though. I have them on all of mine, but I gots big hands.


----------



## flyinpolack (Dec 16, 2009)

Sweet Sig!
I'll get a p226 someday too.
Grats!:smt023


----------



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

*Night sights.*

I have done some research, though I am a newbee. Tritium sights seem to be in. Though at night, when I turn on the tactical light I see the sight picture fine. I even emptied a mag at 15 feet into the killzone of a full torso target, 30 minutes ago. No night sights needed. With a gun like mine with a tac light, are night sights really necessary? I just proved I could shoot perfectly w/o them at night. I could understand them on a gun w/o a rail light. But should I get them? I already invested a lot into my protection. Does anyone think they are *absolutely* necessary in my case? Practical advice is welcome.

Also, if I do get Hogue grips, would I still be able to enter IDPA *Stock Service Pistol *events, or would the after market grips, disqualify me from that. This is very important for me, since I plan on entering some events.

Thanks Sig guys.


----------



## Meatpuppy (Dec 16, 2009)

That is a nice looking Sig there. I just got my 229 a month ago and first thing I did was put Hogue grips on it nd love the feel. I hated the grips that came on the gun.


----------



## flyinpolack (Dec 16, 2009)

SigDoubleTap said:


> I have done some research, though I am a newbee. Tritium sights seem to be in. Though at night, when I turn on the tactical light I see the sight picture fine. I even emptied a mag at 15 feet into the killzone of a full torso target, 30 minutes ago. No night sights needed. With a gun like mine with a tac light, are night sights really necessary? I just proved I could shoot perfectly w/o them at night. I could understand them on a gun w/o a rail light. But should I get them? I already invested a lot into my protection. Does anyone think they are *absolutely* necessary in my case? Practical advice is welcome.
> 
> Also, if I do get Hogue grips, would I still be able to enter IDPA *Stock Service Pistol *events, or would the after market grips, disqualify me from that. This is very important for me, since I plan on entering some events.
> 
> Thanks Sig guys.


It may just be my opinion but I'm pretty sure that your light trumps any night sights 

I have 2 pistols, one with night sights & one without. I find that the more comfortable I get at shooting, the less that my night sights seem to matter. One thing that I do like is being able to see the green dots on my nightstand at night.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

"Necessary" is a purely personal matter regarding Night Sights. I like and prefer them to adding the weight of a light to my handguns. I would say, objectively, that they are a nice option should the batteries fail or light not be present. As for the grips, again it come down to personal preference. Some people prefer the aluminum grip plates over the rubber, I feel that the rubber gives my hands better "purchase" on the grip, even in wet conditions or sweaty in the summer.

As to what is and isn't allowed in competitions, it would be best to go to the respective sanctioning body's website and look at the rules. If you have a local club or whatever that shoots those kinds of matches, go and watch or contact those that shoot for more guidance. I last shot competitions a very long time ago when there were far fewer rules than there are now.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice Sig there young lady, you made an excellent choice...I give you the thumbs up for skipping the lesser guns and going straight for something excellent right away. I have my opinion on the night sights versus tac light....the tack lights are nice, and do serve a purpose, but you may not always have it on your gun and you may not even want to use it in certain circumstances....dont forget that turning that thing on lets the bad guy or whoever know exactly where you are, so if you are not pointing right a


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

Also you should look into the rules from whatever club you shoot with, the promotional info from any of those comps will tell you what is allowed and what is not..I would trust only them for info, unless someone on here has some really solid info to share, better safe than sorry..
I think that you will find that with experience and training, you will be able to make up your own mind as far as what you need or want in your gun(s)...trust your instincts and only rely on websites for advice and OPINIONS....everyone has one and they are mostly all different....dont ever follow the crowd and do what somone else does just because they say so...research the things you like to death, try them out for yourself, and give things some time and effort....you were smart enough to by a 226, you are off to a great start.:smt023
By the way I hope you clean that beauty after you shoot it.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

Great gun!...can't go wrong with a SIG IMO.


----------



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

*The Grip Hump/rise*

Thanks for the props guys. It seems like I picked out a winner. I didn't just get it because it was on 24, and because I love Kieffer.

I chose the sig, because they are trusted by the Secret Service, andhey are used by SEALS.
* I chose the Sig because it kicks A&%!!* Sigs are trusted by the most elite agencies. And by me, a 115 pound chick that no burgular would want to mess with now. Or...double tap!

The P226 in 9mm is perfect for me. A little big in the grip, as someone mentioned to me before I even got it, though I have no trouble reaching the trigger, or controlling recoil. I love shooting it. I love cleaning it. Yes, someone asked if I clean it. Yes, I use the Silicon lube that the factory sends out with the gun. The white stuff. I bought several tubes of it, with bore cleaner and a *bore snake*. One of mankinds greatest inventions. Cleaner on front, oil on the back, and pull it through the barrel two times, for the perfect shine. I love the thing!

I wanted a combat/self defense gun. Not a light polymer20 ounce toy.

As for night sights...I'll wait. I know how to *tactically* use the TLR-1. I practice using the monetary side for a quick flash, then I'll move to a different position for another quick flash. If I see a target I'm going to shoot, like I practice on at night, then I'll leave it in _constant on_ mode. Believe me, I don't want to walk around with a light giving away my position. _ I do know some things, boys. _ 

The only thing I don't care for is the hump, on the controll side of the gun. You can't rest your thumb on the safety like a 1911. I use a thumb forward grip. I take the gun, slide my left, supporting hand in, and rest my strong hand thumb on the week hand thumb. A good solid grip, which would be better without that hump.

The hump...as seen on the picture of my gun, doesn't seem as bad as on other guns. Someone mentioned me having a E2 variant.

1. Are there grips that will lessen this?
2. Do aftermarket grips that I get, have less of a *hump/rise*. ( Located right above last screw on grips.)

Thanks again for your help and expertise


----------



## ErnestM (Mar 11, 2010)

Second post from a newbie.

Congrats. P226 is an excellent piece of kit. My brother-in-law has the blackwater. He's ex Navy Seal and then Force Recon corpman and says it's like "having an old friend back". I have yet to shoot it, but looking forward to it. My only Sig is an older P230 (that needs refinishing)

IIRC Jack Bauer used a Sig P228 (or P229 depending on the screen grab) in S1 and S2 and a USPc (which I do have) from S3 on. But as somebody said, topic for another thread.

I can say this, though, if you take care of it, it will last a long time if my P230 is any indication. It was purchased in 1985 and hasn't had a hiccup. Plan to refinish and keep it even longer.


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

> The only thing I don't care for is the hump, on the controll side of the gun. You can't rest your thumb on the safety like a 1911. I use a thumb forward grip. I take the gun, slide my left, supporting hand in, and rest my strong hand thumb on the week hand thumb. A good solid grip, which would be better without that hump.


i just learned that grip at a class i took last weekend. when i tried it on my 229 i was amazed as it felt like i barely had control yet the rounds went exactly where i wanted. i have both the .357 sig and .40 barrel but the .357 was my hardest round to contol out of the 5 different rounds i shoot. that is until i switched to this grip:smt023

you said you use the weapon for hd. i am assuming with the light you don't carry.that is why i couldn't use one.

i put the trijicon on my 229 as the over under original sights were just too hard one my old eyes. i can see where to shoot now:smt082

testing the new grip for the first time the other day made all the difference. i shot 5 using old style grip(you can see them in the 9 ring right hand )side showing over torque. then went to the new grip for the next 25 rounds , then the last set in 15 strong hand right and 5 weakhand left(those markled with L)

the groups speak for themsleves. i suggest this grip for others!


----------

